# London Symphony Orchestra & Such.



## Rachovsky

Alright, I'm going to London and Paris at the end of March, and I've looked up the London Symphony Orchestra's lineup for that week. On March 27th, they will be performing Shostakovitch's Symphony No. 14 and Schubert's "Great C Major" Symphony No. 9.

I have a large lineup of things that I'd like to do while in London that are non-classical related. Does anyone suggest going to see these? To be honest, I've only listened to Shostakovitch's Symphony No. 5 thoroughly and very little excerpts of Schubert's 9th. 

Also, while I'm on the subject, does anyone know any museums in London that are home to classical composers? I can think of a few composers that hail from the United Kingdom. Although none are my favorites, I would enjoy going through a museum dedicated to them, as I have never did this. John Cage maybe? Was he British or American? Not sure. 

Thanks for the help,
Rachovsky


----------



## david johnson

go to the concert. there are many orchestras in london, though. maybe one is playing something else more to your liking.

http://www.londonnet.co.uk/ln/out/music/orchestras.html

check out the choices at the link.

dj


----------



## World Violist

I think Cage was American, but Vaughan Williams and Elgar were both extremely famous English composers; they almost definitely have at least a statue of Elgar, not sure about Vaughan Williams... Elgar was to England what Sibelius was to Finland, Bartok was to Hungary, etc. He was really the greatest of the English composers and started off the flood of British composers we see today.

As a side note, Elgar was taken off the back of the 20 pound note... and people have been making an absolute uproar of it ever since. I don't know if they've put him back yet, but that's just to further illustrate his power over England.

GO TO THE CONCERT! It should be great.


----------

